# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Музыка и всё вытекающее

## Rum

Поискала, вроде не нашла таких тем.
Тут, собственно, предлагаю не просто делиться своими музыкальными предпочтениями (но и это, конечно, тоже), но и порассуждать о значении музыки для жизни в целом. Некоторые часто говорят, мол "меня эта группа из депрессия вытащила" и.т.д.
И обсуждать концерты.
В общем, суть примерно такая:
1. Ваши любимые группы/исполнители. И почему они вам нравятся?
2. Много ли внимания вы уделяете музыке? Важна ли она для вас и насколько?
3. Как вы считаете, нужна ли вообще музыка в жизни? Может ли она помочь? 
4. Были ли на каких-нибудь концертах, как впечатления? На какие хотите попасть?
Делимся)

----------


## Unity

Диксы. Флёр. Ранний Трактор Боулинг. 
В их музыке - подсказки в деле постиженья распроклятой истины...
Ничто иное - не имеет смысла... Просто биты, байты, ноты, звуки... Белый шум - на экране сознания...  Только истина важна - пускай в форме музыки...

----------


## Rum

> Диксы. Флёр. Ранний Трактор Боулинг. 
> В их музыке - подсказки в деле постиженья распроклятой истины...
> Ничто иное - не имеет смысла... Просто биты, байты, ноты, звуки... Белый шум - на экране сознания...  Только истина важна - пускай в форме музыки...


 Ох уж эти Диксы.
Никогда не прощу себя, что не пошла на их концерт, когда они в наш город приезжали, потому что у меня тогда были заскоки с социофобией и идти было не с кем.
Вряд ли они ещё нас посетят(

----------


## Простоя

> Флёр.


 А вот отсюда по-подробнее. Чем именно тебе интересна их музыка, если не секрет?
Я впервые встретилась с их творчеством в самые тяжелые годы моей болезни. С ними связаны важные воспоминания и прозрения. Вокалистки обе прекрасны, но голос одной из них - такого я ни  кого нигде не слышала и, наверно, не услышу. 




> Прослушивание приятной слуху музыки повышает уровень дофамина в головном мозге - точно так же, как поглощение вкусной еды, прием наркотиков и нетривиальный секс.


 Если ты хотел поблистать энциклопедическими запасами знаний - считай, тебе это удалось. Этого не знает только ленивый.
А вот видео с дяденькой на 2 часа я может и посмотрю потом.

----------


## Гражданин

> 1. Ваши любимые группы/исполнители. И почему они вам нравятся?
> 2. Много ли внимания вы уделяете музыке? Важна ли она для вас и насколько?
> 3. Как вы считаете, нужна ли вообще музыка в жизни? Может ли она помочь? 
> 4. Были ли на каких-нибудь концертах, как впечатления? На какие хотите попасть?
> Делимся)


 1.2.3.: http://www.lastfm.ru/user/Iamjustapeasant
4. Был неоднократно на концертах Агаты Кристи, был на концертах Глеб Самойлоff and The Matrixx, Мир Огная и на концерте Бутусова. Ну и пару раз на концертах местных говнарей и металлистов не в счет. Хотел бы попасть на концерт Type O Negative ( к сожалению уже не судьба, Питер Стилл скончался в 2010)  Кипелова (вполне реально), Милен Фармер (под большим вопросом), Clan of Xymox,Fields Of The Nephilim ну и много кого еще, которые у меня в топе по прослушиваниям.

----------


## Игорёк

> 1.2.3.: http://www.lastfm.ru/user/Iamjustapeasant
> 4. Был неоднократно на концертах Агаты Кристи, был на концертах Глеб Самойлоff and The Matrixx, Мир Огная и на концерте Бутусова. Ну и пару раз на концертах местных говнарей и металлистов не в счет. Хотел бы попасть на концерт Type O Negative ( к сожалению уже не судьба, Питер Стилл скончался в 2010)  Кипелова (вполне реально), Милен Фармер (под большим вопросом), Clan of Xymox,Fields Of The Nephilim ну и много кого еще, которые у меня в топе по прослушиваниям.


 не знал что ты рокер, чувак )

----------


## Гражданин

> не знал что ты рокер, чувак )


 Я слушаю и слушал очень много направлений :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Я не знаю как называется этот стиль, а может быть он и не выделен в какую-то отдельную группу, но мне нравится музыка патриотического характера, лирическая, или с юмором, времен перестройки и пост советского периода. Выделить могу Асмолова и Токарева. Слушаю уже около 10 лет, и каждый раз она работает, создает особенную атмосферу, повышает настроение и непроизвольно заставляет улыбаться. В этой же серии - Лоза, Днепров, Полотно, Розенбаум, и еще несколько.
Жаль что такой музыки больше не будет. Буду благодарен если кто-то подскажет незнакомое мне имя музыканта из этой оперы, конца 80х - начала 90х. Спасибо.

----------


## Rum

> 4. Был неоднократно на концертах Агаты Кристи, был на концертах Глеб Самойлоff and The Matrixx, Мир Огная и на концерте Бутусова. Ну и пару раз на концертах местных говнарей и металлистов не в счет.


 К нам приехал как-то Глеб Самойлов в акустике, без The Matrixx, на концерт пришли местные гопники походу под спайсом, орали всякую фигню, не давали нормально слушать. Охранники их даже не пытались вывести. Кароч Глеб наорал на фанатку и уехал злой, несколько раз вообще хотел встать и уйти.
В общем, не очень-то приятные впечатления после концерта остались...
Зато есть плакатик с автографсессии ^^.

----------


## Гражданин

> К нам приехал как-то Глеб Самойлов в акустике, без The Matrixx, на концерт пришли местные гопники походу под спайсом, орали всякую фигню, не давали нормально слушать. Охранники их даже не пытались вывести. Кароч Глеб наорал на фанатку и уехал злой, несколько раз вообще хотел встать и уйти.
> В общем, не очень-то приятные впечатления после концерта остались...
> Зато есть плакатик с автографсессии ^^.


 Тебе не повезло просто, концерты Агаты всегда были на 5+, акустические концерты мне не очень нравятся. Те пару раз его нового коллектива прошли неплохо, он еще тогда со сломанной ногой был,в сидячем положении был)) 
Ну может у вас просто публика такая.

----------


## Unity

> А вот отсюда по-подробнее. Чем именно тебе интересна их музыка, если не секрет?
> Я впервые встретилась с их творчеством в самые тяжелые годы моей болезни. С ними связаны важные воспоминания и прозрения. Вокалистки обе прекрасны, но голос одной из них - такого я ни  кого нигде не слышала и, наверно, не услышу.


 Можно долго говорить «…О Флёр», — но скажу лишь… «…_Это голос Божий_»… ^_^ Во всех смыслах/отношениях — предельно буквально… Жест сострадания погрязающим в трясине иллюзий людям…

----------


## Rum

> Тебе не повезло просто, концерты Агаты всегда были на 5+, акустические концерты мне не очень нравятся. Те пару раз его нового коллектива прошли неплохо, он еще тогда со сломанной ногой был,в сидячем положении был)) 
> Ну может у вас просто публика такая.


 Это да. Стыдно было за них.
Он им пять раз сказал, что не может сыграть некоторые песни в акустике, а они всё равно орали, мол давай эту и эту. И песен из Агаты требовали, а он их не играет, все же знают, ну(
А Агата же в феврале концерт даёт, они решили снова объединиться ради одного выступления. Очень хочу пойти, правда с покупкой билетов проблема. Концерт же в Москве будет, и нужно либо там купить, либо в евросети с фискальным чеком, а в нашем городишке такое невозможно :С.

----------


## Гражданин

> А Агата же в феврале концерт даёт, они решили снова объединиться ради одного выступления. Очень хочу пойти, правда с покупкой билетов проблема. Концерт же в Москве будет, и нужно либо там купить, либо в евросети с фискальным чеком, а в нашем городишке такое невозможно :С.


 Ух,ты я и не знал.Я бы сходил, но да, в Москву далеко да и один бы не поехал. Мне с Казани до Москвы не так уж и долго, в 16 с чем-то сел, в 6 утра с чем-то в Москве. Но одному ехать не в прикол, да и цена поди будет приличная.
Значит таки решили снова отыграть. В принципе это ожидаемо, Вадик тоже сольно работает над материалом. Было бы интересно на него сходить тоже.

----------


## Rum

> Ух,ты я и не знал.Я бы сходил, но да, в Москву далеко да и один бы не поехал. Мне с Казани до Москвы не так уж и долго, в 16 с чем-то сел, в 6 утра с чем-то в Москве. Но одному ехать не в прикол, да и цена поди будет приличная.
> Значит таки решили снова отыграть. В принципе это ожидаемо, Вадик тоже сольно работает над материалом. Было бы интересно на него сходить тоже.


 У Вадима из сольного слышала и знаю только "Январь", "Чёрные всадники", как-то не гуглила.
Ого, мне поближе, за шесть часов.
Я ездила уже на концерт туда)

----------


## Гражданин

> У Вадима из сольного слышала и знаю только "Январь", "Чёрные всадники", как-то не гуглила.
> Ого, мне поближе, за шесть часов.
> Я ездила уже на концерт туда)


 6 часов вообще фигня же) Это на поезде или на автобусе?
Я скорее всего не поехал бы и по финансовым соображениям, билеты будут дорогие. Видимо Самойловы решили поднять бабла. Да, и я плохо воспринимаю состав послений, без Котова, с Бекревым и Снейком.

----------


## qwe

Последние пару лет период, когда нравятся синтетические вещи, там где много белого шума или любых неслышанных ранее эффектов. Желательно без слов. Отдельная статья - что-нибудь виолончельно-рваное и всякие средневековые и католические песнопения. Параллельно слушаю все, что попадается незнакомого, и какие-то композиции отбираются... При этом в стилях и названиях абсолютно не разбираюсь и невозможно предпочесть какую-то группу.
Не бываю на концертах. Хотя все собираюсь как-то в наш киевский костел сходить...

----------


## Простоя

Важен не только ритм.

Со времен "пращуров" человечество развилось и теперь социальные факты, такие как языковые системы, символьные системы (музыка), имеют серьезное влияние на психику человека, на состояние его нервной системы и всего организма в целом!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Влияние идет не только снизу-вверх (инстинкты, гормоны > конкретные дела человека), но и сверху-вниз (культура, общепринятые вековые культурные традиции > состояние мозга и всего организма).

----------


## Простоя

> Жест сострадания погрязающим в трясине иллюзий людям…


 По-моему, все меньшему количеству людей нужно сострадание. Им сейчас только удовлетворение базовых инстинктов  подавай! Я была в шоке, когда осознала, что некоторым даже не нужно, чтобы их любили. Причем, я имею ввиду любовь здоровую, а не истерично-зависимую. Вот ведь что делается-то.

----------


## Unity

Согласно представлениям восточных "религий", все мы живем в время "Кали-юги" - эпохи регресса, упадка, деградации всего Человеческого в людях...
Лучшее, что можно сделать, - оставаться попросту Собой, стремясь сохранить в себе искорку чего-то живого/теплого - вопреки всем модам, вопреки речам мудрых века этого...
Слышать собственное сердце, не ведясь на провокации "своего" рассудка...

----------


## Rum

Ребятки, это должна быть позитивная, хорошая тема.
Не для споров и выяснения отношений.
Только музыка и улыбки.

----------


## Unity

А кое-кто зачем-то продолжает странные попытки "самовозвышения" за счет иных, - что уж совсем чудно - выбрав целью леди...

----------


## Гражданин

Патрончик,давно заметил,что судя по твоей манере общения у тебя завышенное  ЧСВ.

----------


## Простоя

> у неё хватает фантазии считать, что она разбирается в этологии лучше Дольника.


 И где ты у меня нашел такое утверждение? Я вообще про твою с дольником этологию ничего не говорила. И про мою степень знаний в ней. 

Фантазируешь как раз ты.

И вот еще что. Ты мои посты читаешь вообще до конца? 
Ты понимаешь смысл сказанного мной?

Я не отрицаю факторы, влияющие на восприятие музыки человеком, которые ты перечислил. Перечитай, что я сказала:




> Важен не только ритм.


 Я развиваю мысль дальше и предлагаю, что есть еще спектр выжных факторов. И показываю, как они влияют на человека.

----------


## Простоя

И про необоснованные оценки уровня интеллекта я тебе тоже уже сказала.

Мало того, что ученые еще не создали 100% точных способов измерения человеческого интеллекта, так еще и в инете по сообщениям судить - последнее дело.

Даже на бытовом уровне не практично получается. 

Может я вообще тролль за 10-ю масками и пишу специально таким образом, а ты обо мне какие-то фиксированные выводы делаешь. Ты даже не можешь точно сказать, парень я или девушка,  по форумным по этим постам, а уже берешься сравнивать уровень интеллекта. Не странно, не чудно ли?  :Smile:

----------


## Простоя

*Rum*, а ты сама играешь на каком-нибудь инструменте? Пойдешь куда-нибудь на НГ?
Я беру уроки пианино у одной студентки. Это помогает узнать мир с другой стороны. Правильно делали дворяне, когда детей учили иностранным языкам, рисованию и музыке, кроме стандартной школьной программы.  А еще хорошо бы добавить спорт  :Smile: 




> 4. Были ли на каких-нибудь концертах, как впечатления? На какие хотите попасть?
> Делимся)


 Была на концертах классической музыки. Ходила одно время слушать фолк и рок. Хоровое пение тоже очень красивое бывает. В больших городах легче найти что-то по вкусу. 

Мечтала создать коллектив ломаков-музыкантов, но после истории с подружкой передумала. Многие не готовы работать ради общей цели, коллективизм в прошлом или только в Китае... Хотя и там уже каждый сам за себя.

----------


## rainbow walker

> 1. Ваши любимые группы/исполнители. И почему они вам нравятся?
> 2. Много ли внимания вы уделяете музыке? Важна ли она для вас и насколько?
> 3. Как вы считаете, нужна ли вообще музыка в жизни? Может ли она помочь? 
> 4. Были ли на каких-нибудь концертах, как впечатления? На какие хотите попасть?
> Делимся)


 1. Tool, A Perfect Circle, Ladytron, Massive Attack, Jesper Kyd,  Raison d'etre, Amon Tobin, Asbestoscape, Teargas & Plateglass... прог метал, вякие трип-хопы, амбиенты, пситрансы, долго перечислять.







2. Слушаю мало в последнее время, хочется тишины.
3. Да, конечно.
4. Да, была. Теперь ничего не хочу.

----------


## Простоя

> 1. Tool,
> 
> ...
> 
> 4. Да, была. Теперь ничего не хочу.


 У Tool есть хорошие вещи. 

А поход на концерт требует много сил. Поэтому годами сидишь дома, а потом обидно за годы, прожитые перед монитором или в стиле "работа-дом-работа". Замкнутый круг какой-то. 

Мне еще помогают записи природных шумов. Дождь, лес, ветер, море...

----------


## Rum

> *Rum*, а ты сама играешь на каком-нибудь инструменте? Пойдешь куда-нибудь на НГ?
> Я беру уроки пианино у одной студентки. Это помогает узнать мир с другой стороны.


 Я ходила в музыкальную школу, но совсем немного. На гитару.
Знаю основные аккорды, но не умею брать баре и не разбираюсь с боем.
Планирую как-нибудь заняться этим и тоже брать уроки)
А вообще, я всегда мечтала уметь играть на пианино и скрипке)

----------


## Daiven

я не представляю свою жизнь без музыки. это и энергия, и драйв, и фон. для любителей электронной музыки и не только, делюсь.
этот сайт вы скорей всего знаете, самые разные стили и подборки, каждый чтот найдёт для себя, треки обновляются не часто, но более-менее, есть мобильное приложение, вот например электрон страница
http://101.ru/?an=port_groupchannels&group=4

а этот я не так давно открыл для себя, треки обновляются реже, но их всёравно не мало, зато онлайн качество до 320kbs https://www.radiorecord.ru/player/  (Pirate Station там, это как раз Drum & Bass)

ещё сейчас появился вот такой необычный проект Mubert 
https://www.iguides.ru/main/gadgets/...y_dlya_lyudey/

ну и капелька классики тяжёлого рока, просто это видео очень доставило
«Надежда на молодёжь»: трое школьников отыграли 18-минутный концерт из треков группы Metallica http://smartinf.ru/article/80988  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN3nbGajnPU

----------


## ReXU_Panda

1. Групп и исполнителей много, что аж не сосчитать. Но они не являются моими любимыми, а просто нравятся, поскольку когда сам углубляешься в процесс создания музыки, прослушивая любимые старые треки начинаешь слышать их по иному - в первую очередь не как слушатель, а как композитор. Ну или это просто я такой... странный. )
2. Если честно, хоть это и прозвучит противоречиво, совсем немного. Я слушал столько разной музыки, начиная от рока, метала, электро, западного рэпчика и заканчивая эмбиентом, нойзом, power electonics, что она уже поперёк горло просто. И я по-большей части отдыхаю от её, чем слушаю. (уши стараюсь беречь).
3. Музыка нам нужна как весь тот шум, что нас окружает, ибо без него мы бы попросту сошли бы с ума, оказавшись в полной тишине. Однозначно, музыка способна как помочь, так и убить человека. (да-да). То что сейчас прозвучит, будет банальностью и я, как каптан очевидность, скажу это вновь: "То, какую музыку слушает человек, зависит от его внутреннего мира и потребностей сего". Приведу пример из личного опыта, чтобы переформулировать предыдущие слова: было дело, когда я сильно подсел на музыку с меланхоличным, грустным, безысходным подтекстом и лирикой. Я слушал её долгое время и это, кстати, весьма негативно сказывалось на моем душевном состоянии. Однако, я не обращал на это внимания до той поры, пока меня это окончательно не вывило из себя. Музыка мне нравилась, но я был вынужден отказаться от неё насильно, поскольку я тогда очень хотел изменить своё мировоззрение к лучшему. К счастью, на помощь пришла старая добрая группа SOAD, о которой я вовремя вспомнил, как и об необузданным мною Nu-Metal'ом в своё время. И да, этот жанр действительно мне помог, как и прочего рода энергичная музыка.
4. На концертах я никогда не был по понятным причинам, но хотелось бы хотя бы разок куда-нибудь выбраться. Но уж слишком сильно боюсь за свои уши, хех.

----------


## Wasted

Плохое влияние может оказывать всякие death-стили, где орут в микрофон инфернальную чушь. Благо что русскому уху не разобрать слов. А просто тяжёлый металл жизнерадостен.

----------

